# Is there a local class...



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

in the va beach or surronding areas that teach rod building.. Say maybe you pay for the class and in the cost it includes the rod you build as you learn.
If not, does anyone personally give lessons.
I have read some stuff on the net, just general info gathering and it definatly seems like something i would need learn from actual experiance.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*Class*



skiffisher said:


> in the va beach or surronding areas that teach rod building.. Say maybe you pay for the class and in the cost it includes the rod you build as you learn.
> If not, does anyone personally give lessons.
> I have read some stuff on the net, just general info gathering and it definatly seems like something i would need learn from actual experiance.


Skiffisher,
I just finished my first surf rod today. Like you, I gathered as much info as I could. Bought books, video and look thru http://www.rodbuilding.org

I don't think there is any kind class that offers lessons. Hopefully, some of the experienced builder will chime in. I'm in the chesapeake, va area. If you are in the area, I can show you the basics. Be careful, cause it's a very addicting hobby. I started with a homemade wrapper. Within a month or two and the sale of some of my rods and reel, I bought myself a power wrapper.

rufus


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*rufus*

Yeah rufus that is the site i looked at mostly cause i found it from this site. 
I have a blank i would like to finish that already has the handles and the real seat on it just no eyes yet. It is an old "hatteras" style MH spinner dont know any thing else about it. Some thing someone started years ago and then dropped the hobby.
I figured since it was free it would be a great blank to start with 
If you or anyone else had time at any point to just sit and shoot the chit and show me basic items i need or maybe wrap an eye or two just let me know what i need to bring ie... beer,thread,epoxy,..... 
any help is good help
MATT


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Matt,
if you have time tomorrow, say after 12. I'd be glad to show you how to wrap a guide. 

My cell number is 477 3418

Percy


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*yet another example*

of how friendly and willing to help some of the P&S guys are.
Rufus thanks for the help today, some thing are just easier to learn hands on.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

skiffisher said:


> in the va beach or surronding areas that teach rod building.. Say maybe you pay for the class and in the cost it includes the rod you build as you learn.
> If not, does anyone personally give lessons.
> I have read some stuff on the net, just general info gathering and it definatly seems like something i would need learn from actual experiance.


I am not an expert but...I'm halfway through a heaver right now and have a couple in the hopper. You're welcome to come hang out if you wish.

/Scott


----------

